# Souls of the Sea, an hour-long special do***entary



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.rte.ie/news/2007/1107/lostatsea.html

Souls of the Sea, an hour-long special do***entary, was screened on Thursday 17 January at 10.15pm on RTÉ One.


----------

